# ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al codigo



## rapidito78840 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hijole:
ojala y me puedan ayudar , estoy algo desesperado, el asunto es el siguiente tengo:
   A               B              C
CODIGO	CUENTA	DEBE
01	BANCOS	500.00
01	BANCOS	500.00
02	BANCOS	3,000.00
01	BANCOS	1,000.00
		5,000.00


resultado 	solo los "01"	*2,000.00*
 por favor necesito saber cual es la formula para sumar las cantidades de la columna "C"  SOLO SI  EL CODIGO DE LA COLUMNA "A" ES "01"

estare muy agradecido si me pueden ayudar
saludos

rapidito


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Es SUMAR.SI

=SUMAR.SI(A:A, "01", B:B)

para hacerlo más rápido para todos los bancos, una tabla dinámica es la mejor solución !


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no se hacer Tablas Dinamicas...
voy a tratar de aprender y ahorita voy a probar la formula, basicamente es una poliza donde hay varios asientos repetidos de Bancos, Clientes etc, y necesito pasar el movimiento total de la cuenta Bancos o Clientes a una sola casilla que seria donde se acumulan en un solo total las cuentas ...
saludos y gracias de nuevo
rapidito78840

ah y gracias por borrar el otro mensaje ( no se que paso pero le clicke dos veces....


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Aquí hay un tutorial sobre Tablas dinámicas...

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivottables.htm


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Sr. Juan Pablo.
Como le agrego una condicion mas a esta formula que me dio:
=SUMAR.SI(A:A, "01", B:B) 

la condicion que le voy a dar es un celda mas en donde le voy a poner el dia del mes por ejemplo en  X10 va a ir el dia 13 del mes.

y habra manera de que esta primera hoja se vaya salvando sola, y que determinado rango de celdas se queden limpias para volver a poner datos, esto cada vez que le cambie el dia .( esto para no hacer en cada libro 31 hojas con los mismos formatos para cada dia del mes ) se podra ? 
si no pues nada mas le agradecere el tiempo que se toma para la condicion que me falta a la formula que me dio...
gracias y quedo de usted:
Contador Rapidito78840

ah por cierto, recomiendeme un libro de excel XP en espanol pero que venga con ilustraciones ( no puro texto)
saludos


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Mr. Excel MVP:
podria ayudarme con la otra condicion a la formula ?
gracias
rapidito78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Mr. Juan Pablo, 
aun no ha podido leer mi post ?
sobra decir que aun estoy esperando para una solucion a mi problema del codigo.
gracias
 rapidito78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Mr. Juan Pablo:
please if you can read my last post and helpme its very apreciated. thanks
rapidito78840


----------



## paliman (Apr 22, 2004)

Caramba, que impaciente!

Fijate acá a ver si te sirve:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=4079&highlight=suma+dos+condiciones


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

orale: si me sirvio, y aparte alguien que leyo el post en este foro me hizo llegar esta tambien que tambien trabajo:

=SI(C2="02",SUMAR.SI(B6:B31, "01",G6:G31),"")

cuando "02", es el dia que voy a poner en una celda..

a ver Paliman de buenos Aires, me podrias ayudar con un macro...? ( je, je , claro abusando de tu ayuda )

el asunto es el siguiente: 
en esta misma hoja de excel esta esa celda donde voy a poner los dias del mes ej: 01, 02, 03, quisiera un "Botoncito" que le de un click y que me salve esa hoja nombrandola (abajo en la pestañita) "02" o "03" etc esto de acuerdo al dia que le ponga ( esta hoja que se autosalvara renombrandola de acuerdo al dia debera quedar dentro del mismo libro que este trabajando.)

se puede? claro si no es mucho pedir, ah y tambien muy agradecido de tu pronta respuesta , je je

Saludos y gracias anticipadas por tu post

rapidito78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hijole:
ojala y me puedan ayudar , estoy algo desesperado, el asunto es el siguiente tengo:
   A               B              C
CODIGO	CUENTA	DEBE
01	BANCOS	500.00
01	BANCOS	500.00
02	BANCOS	3,000.00
01	BANCOS	1,000.00
		5,000.00


resultado 	solo los "01"	*2,000.00*
 por favor necesito saber cual es la formula para sumar las cantidades de la columna "C"  SOLO SI  EL CODIGO DE LA COLUMNA "A" ES "01"

estare muy agradecido si me pueden ayudar
saludos

rapidito


----------



## paliman (Apr 23, 2004)

Se puede hacer con una sola línea:

 ActiveSheet.Name = Range("A1").Value

Suponiendo que A1 es la celda en la que ponés la fecha. Cambiala según tu planilla.


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Paliman:
Gracias por tu respuesta y me imagino que ese codigo va a ir cuando cree un nuevo macro le inserto esas linias , bueno saludos y de nuevo gracias.
recibe un caluroso saludo desde la bonita Frontera Norte de mi Hermosa Republica Mexicana.   aaaaaaaaaaaaajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaa!

Gracias
rapidito78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Mr. Boardman's:
la celda en cuestion en este caso especifico es la "C2"
bueno , ya casi la tengo, ya aplique el codigo que me facilito paliman, pero no me renombra la Hoja Activa.

miren aqui les pongo el codigo de la macro, que inserta una nueva hoja con el mismo formato pero en Blanco lista para trabajar... solo que dos cosas no funcionan:
a)-No me renombra la Hoja activa de acuerdo a la celda "C2"

b)-no me pone ningun boton (para correr la macro)en la primera hoja , ni en la segunda hoja que inserta.

POR FAVOR ME PODRIAN AYUDAR ?


AQUI ESTA EL CODIGO QUE TENGO:

Sub Macro1()
'
' Macro1 Macro
' Macro grabada el 4/23/2004 por Homero Iracheta Mtz
'

'ActiveSheet.Name = Range("C2").
    Cells.Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets.Add
    Cells.Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Range("C2").Select
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.ClearContents
    Range("B6:H31").Select
    Selection.ClearContents
    Range("C2").Select
End Sub


SALUDOS Y GRACIAS
RAPIDITO78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Hijole, yo solito me estoy contestando porque ustedes ni me pelan...
bueno espero que esta vez si lean este ultimo post:
ya tengo la formula lista y tengo el codigo listo
A).-la formula suma cantidades con dos condiciones
1.-de acuerdo al codigo de la cuenta ("x" celda)
2.-de acuerdo al dia del mes ( puesto en otra celda)

este es el codigo: =SI(C2="01",SUMAR.SI(B6:B31, "01",G6:G31),"")

B).- ya tengo el boton con el macro para que al hacer click, Renombre la Hoja1 de acuerdo al numero del dia que hay en la celda "C2", al mismo tiempo inserte una nueva hoja con el formato listo para empezar a escribir o meter datos ( como el siguiente dia "03" o "04" segun).

este es el macro:
Sub Macro1()
'
' Macro1 Macro
' Macro grabada el 4/23/2004 por Homero
'

'
    ActiveSheet.Name = Range("C2").Value
    Cells.Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets.Add
    Cells.Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Range("C2").Select
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.ClearContents
    Range("B6:H31").Select
    Selection.ClearContents
    Range("C2").Select
End Sub


Hasta aqui todo hiba bien, PERO... resulta que la primera formula( la de dos condiciones) esa formula va en una nueva hoja , o sease en una hoja diferente, claro si suma los rangos , y si respeta las dos condiciones ,cuando le digo que vaya a a la hoja que TENGO CREADA como "HOJA1" o "01".

AQUI VA LO BUENO,  trato de poner en una celda mas abajo la misma formula ,pero lo unico que le cambio es el nombre de la hoja de la que va a tomar los datos ( en este caso seria "HOJA2" o "02")  PERO NO FUNCIONA LA FUNCION EN VIRTUD DE QUE  LA HOJA TODAVIA NO HA SIDO CREADA, NI ESA NI LAS OTRAS 29 QUE CORRESPONDEN A LOS DIAS DEL MES Y DE LA CUAL SE CREARAN 30 HOJAS MAS !!!

AUN SI CUANDO CORRO EL MACRO Y LA CREO ( la "Hoja2" o "02") aun asi no toma los datos , a menos que vuelva a insertar la formula manualmente y le diga "manualmente" que tome los datos de la que ya esta creada. !

Como le hago para decirle a esa celda y a las demas que se van a crear mas hojas con ese nombre y que de esas que todavia no hay pero que habra que tome los datos.....?

POR FAVO', POR FAVO', POR FAVO'  ya les ayude mucho...(je je je je).

No ya en serio, por favor ayudenme con este codigo o esta formula , porque la verdad ya me otore...
saludos
rapidito78840


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Al leer este tema me parece que la recomendación de JPG para utilizar una "tabla dinámica" (Pivot Table) pueder valer aquí.  Si usted pone el día del mes como un campo de página (page field), el Toolbar para PivotTables tiene una opción (hablo de versión 2002, no me acuerdo ya sobre versiones anteriores) para "Show Pages".  Esto automaticamente crea hojas distinctas para cada valor listado en el campo de página.  Si fuera yo, jugaría un poco con la idea de usar un PivotTable y la herramienta de Show Pages.  Tal vez sea una forma mucha más fácil de lograr su meta.


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Gracias, voy a tratar ( pero de aprender pivot tables) ...
ya que estoy intentando hacerlo y aun no me sale...

saludos
rapidito78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

no pude, mejor voy a hacer las 31 hojas del mes, y luego pongo las formulas en cada celda solo les voy a cambiar lo necesario para que sume la informacion de cada hoja.

Bueno quisiera me contestaran porque la formula que puse de BUSCARV, me trae como resultado #N/A ?

esta es la formula =BUSCARV(B6,Cuentas!A2:B98,2)

a)-en una hoja llamada "CUENTAS"tengo 2 columnas una con el numero de la cuenta y la otra con el nombre de la cuenta.
b)-en una hoja ( donde trato de poner la formula) le digo que de acuerdo a el numero que pongo ( celda B6 ) me ponga a que numero de cuenta corresponde ( le digo que la busque en la hoja de Cuentas y que me traiga lo que haya en la segunda columna (2).

aun asi me saca  #N/A 

alguien me puede decir que estoy haciendo mal?

saludos y gracias
(por favor no pivot tables ! )


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

La formula en sí me parece bien pero ¿se da cuenta que si no pone un FALSE al fin de ella, le rinda el valor más grande pero que sea menos del valor buscado? (The next largest value that is less than lookup_value is returned.)  En casos donde VLookup no me ha funcionado bien pero la formula estaba bien, casi siempre es un caso de formatos.  En una columna hay números formateados como números o general y en la otra están formateados como texto.  La forma más rápida que conozco para corregir eso es usar Data | Text to Columns... y el wizard para convertir una de la columnas al mismo formato que la otra.


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

Gracias Sr.
 voy a tratar ahorita mismo en ver lo que me dice de los formatos, ya que he usado otras formulas como index match  y me regresa #valor o N/A
saludos
rapidito78840


----------



## rapidito78840 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: ayuda formula para sumar varios rangos de acuerdo al cod*

ahora si Gracias, las celdas estaban formateadas como "Texto" solo puse el formato como "generales" y ya me devolvio bien lo que estaba buscando
saludos y gracias
rapidito78840


----------

